# Does Venge stack height include bearing dust cover?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
Just looking to clarify a quick geo question -- does the stack height on the Venge geo chart include the headset bearing cover or is it just to the top of the head tube? Thanks,


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Hi Folks-
> Just looking to clarify a quick geo question -- does the stack height on the Venge geo chart include the headset bearing cover or is it just to the top of the head tube? Thanks,


You could verify this with Specs customer support, but frame stack/ reach numbers are frame measurements only.


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

*nope, just head tube*



mjdwyer23 said:


> Hi Folks-
> Just looking to clarify a quick geo question -- does the stack height on the Venge geo chart include the headset bearing cover or is it just to the top of the head tube? Thanks,


the online geo specs do not include the 'aero' bearing cover. it's about 15mm thick. i'm going with a -17deg stem :thumbsup:

i can't wait to get this thing built (frame came in yesterday before everything else). let the parts arrival impatience begin!


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

i can't wait to get this thing built (frame came in yesterday before everything else). let the parts arrival impatience begin![/QUOTE]


Be sure to post pics of your build! :thumbsup:


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

geomel108 said:


> Be sure to post pics of your build! :thumbsup:


What's the preferred method of doing that on this forum? ... I've used photobucket elsewhere.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im not sure, I have yet to post a pic. Sorry.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

applen said:


> What's the preferred method of doing that on this forum? ... I've used photobucket elsewhere.


Should work, you just need to get the image URL and use the proper tag (see example below):


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

well, here's a teaser (drivetrain should be here any day): still has a taller stack than my 58cm CAAD-9 (with a -6deg 130mm stem), but also a touch more reach:



i wish i could keep the weight right where it is!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

applen said:


> well, here's a teaser (drivetrain should be here any day): still has a taller stack than my 58cm CAAD-9 (with a -6deg 130mm stem), but also a touch more reach:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could keep the weight right where it is!


Pretty bike. Congrats.
Have to ask how old are you?. That is a pro level saddle to bar drop. I could only sustain that position for a short while and then my neck would be screaming.


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

You Venge looks good with a -17 degree stem. I wish I could run one, but I'm not that flexible and can only run a -6 degree. I guess I could run a -17 if I ran some spacers, but I like the stem slammed on the top cap, so -6 it is.


----------



## applen (Jan 29, 2014)

i'm 33, 6'2 tall but i've got a 6'8 wingspan and a long torso. i'm a regular cat 2 racer in Boulder, CO. my current setup is a bit more aggressive and i put in ~10hrs/week in this position and have done plenty of long rides and similarly long races: my back has never bothered me.

my back actually feels better when it's flatter and stretched out (and therefore essentially un-loaded: vertical back = loaded, slightly forward leaning back = slightly less loaded but engaging more muscles & compressing the spine). if i don't ride for a while i have to work on getting the neck muscles back tho. when i ride my townie bike or my cross bike (both more upright) too long my back actually gets tight and i have to stretch a lot afterwards. 

that is my experience anyway. i realize that other folks don't work like me


----------

